# Dog attack-no injuries, lethargic, shock?



## Sage.Rosie88 (Dec 14, 2022)

one of my goats got attacked by a couple dogs today, they got her neck and ears. I stopped the attack, and she only has a couple small wounds on her neck and ears. A small amount of blood. 
But she’s lethargic, shaking, and just standing and staring into the distance with half closed eyes. She’s making snoring-like grunts. Occasionally she’ll grab a couple bites of hay pellets, not into hay. 
I brought her into a single stall with her sister, put a blanket on her to keep her warm.
My husband is grabbing some vitamin B, as I’ve been told that helps with stress? 
It’s been about 1.5 hour.
What else can I do for her?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm sorry you and your goat are going through this.   Besides the wounds that you see there is likely bruising under the skin that you can't see.  She's not only traumatized but likely in considerable pain.  If you have any Banamine she would probably appreciate a dose.  If no Banamine you can give a goat aspirin.  






						Fias Co Farm- Goat Medications
					






					fiascofarm.com
				




You shouldn't continue asprin for more than 3 days.

Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 14, 2022)

Supportive therapy is about all.  Unless the dogs got her by the throat and did some damage you can't see. Since the damage is to the head and neck there is that possibility.   Mostly I think it is shock.  B-vitamins do help with shock and b-12 will help as an appetite stimulant.  
Do you have a regular vet you have taken your animals to??? I suggest you call them for advice.  Possible anti- biotics against an infection but I would want a vet's opinion on that first.  I would honestly want a vet to see my animal in a case like that.  

Did you report the attack to a sheriff/ dog warden/ someone in animal control???? You HAVE to report it.  The dogs may have done so somewhere else... if they are willing to attack a goat like that, it is a small leap to going after a bigger animal, or a child..... This is serious.... PLEASE make sure that it is reported.  Also, in most places, owners of the dogs are responsible for any damages... including vet costs.  Do you know who the dogs belong to??? if you report it and the officer in charge is aware of it... and if it has ever happened before... the dogs can be taken and put down.   Most all places have some sort of leash laws if there is a fair number of houses around... and farmers (YOU) have rights to protect your animals. 
DON'T feel sorry for the dogs or the owners if this has happened before.  We had a dog running after some of our sheep, found out the owner... and they were very apologetic and sorry and paid for the damage and promised the dog would never be allowed out loose again.  This was after we had reported it and the officer talked to them and let them know the law and responsibility they had as dog owners.  We weren't trying to be mean... but the next time the dog might get in there we were within our rights to shoot it.  Luckily, these were very nice people and we are glad we did not need to shoot the dog and we have never seen it back again.  

But dogs, when they get into groups/packs, dogs will do things they might not do as a single. They are more dangerous when there is more than one.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 15, 2022)

What everyone else said - 
I hope that your goat is doing better. There's probably a bunch of bruising. Crossing my fingers that the dogs didn't shake her by the neck. 
Let us all know how she's doing.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 15, 2022)

We have four dogs, two pit mastiff mixes, and two Great Pyrenees. Unfortunately our pits got out one day and attacked the only goat our neighbors owned, a medium sized doe. Dogs shook her by the throat and ears and she got a pretty good sized gash in her throat. Took a couple weeks but she healed up PERFECTLY. Different situation maybe (two against one in my situation), but one on one? Your little goat should be ok I think, good luck and a little TLC should do her some good.


----------

